# StrikeMaster Electra....Product review



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tried out this 12 Volt system to-day. 14" of ice...outside temp at 22 degrees..










Drilled 16 holes at various parts of this little reservoir without any sign of bogging or slowing down. Started every time. throw it over you're shoulder to carry it with no dripping of fuel, no bad air/fuel mixture. Push a button to start and release the button to stop. Just my style.. 










Comes with an internal 12 Volt battery, along with a car charger and a house plug recharger. Also has jumper cables to hook up to a regular car battery which seems to have just a little more torque than the small 12 Volt. It's so easy, even a fat man can use it !!!







.

Saw this elk look'in thing on the way home, I missed a good shot, he had a Magpie on his back when I first saw him...









Very pleased with this product...we'll see how she handles the rest of the winter.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice .fortyfive!!!! How was the fishing?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like it beats using an axe... where did you get it? Sportsmans?

Nice deer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice .fortyfive!!!! *How was the fishing*?


Didn't fish...the guy that _'thinks' _he owns the place wouldn't give me permission... :|



sawsman said:


> Sounds like it beats using an axe... *where did you get it? Sportsmans?*
> *Nice deer*.


Ordered it from Cabela's, they didn't have any in the Lehi store....thanks !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool! 

I Googled it and found out it weighs 29 pounds and that it's pretty popular.

Nice deer pic .45


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

PHOTOSHOPPED!

They didn't have power ice augers when Festus went ice fishing following a hard day of sidekicking Matt Dillon in _Gunsmoke_.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> PHOTOSHOPPED!
> 
> They didn't have power ice augers when Festus went ice fishing following a hard day of sidekicking Matt Dillon in _Gunsmoke_.


Heh, heh.....you just wait, little thresherboy, just wait !! :twisted:


----------

